
Diwali Celebrations in India (Satellite Picture) - gosuri
http://gregosuri.com/diwali-celebrations-in-india-satellite-pictur
======
ptm
It's not a Diwali picture, just a normal night picture. Why else would
Pakistan also be lighted ?

More comments here
[http://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/e2hkp/a_satellite_ima...](http://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/e2hkp/a_satellite_image_of_india_during_diwali/)

------
schintan
this picture has been floating around a lot..but it seems that this does'nt
have anything to do with Diwali
[http://www.sciencephotogallery.co.uk/pictures_1705155/india-...](http://www.sciencephotogallery.co.uk/pictures_1705155/india-
at-night-satellite-image.html)

~~~
cshenoy
Have to agree that although this is a nice pic, it prob has nothing to do with
Diwali. There's no way that India's current infrastructure can handle/generate
all that electricity. It's a nice dream but unfortunately not reality.

Though a bright spot (no pun intended) is that a lot of remote villages (and
there are a ton of them) utilize solar, biogas, and other alternatives as
their primary source of energy. Really cool stuff.

~~~
tejaswiy
I wonder. There still are quite a few empty spots though, and like the poster
above me said, white lights were present since 1992 and the red ones are
2002+. Why wouldn't ISRO or someone release a pic ? Would be all the rage for
atleast a couple of weeks one would think.

